# Tropical Storm "Bud" early?



## PMSF (Jun 10, 2018)

Thankful the hurricane degenerated into a mildl tropical storm but being new to the Cabo region, isn't this a little early for hurricane and storm season? I would have expected in August/September


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The Eastern Pacific hurricane season starts May 15th and ends November 30th yearly....


----------



## PMSF (Jun 10, 2018)

O wow, thank you


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

PMSF said:


> Thankful the hurricane degenerated into a mildl tropical storm but being new to the Cabo region, isn't this a little early for hurricane and storm season? I would have expected in August/September


That's usually the peak, but as chico pointed out, the season has been extended to May-Nov. I remember _Patricia_ in late October, 2015. That was a bizarre one that developed from nothing, growing _in less than 24 hours_ from a storm to a Category 5+ with the strongest winds ever recorded in the hemisphere at 345 kph. It slammed into the relatively unpopulated mid-Jalisco coast then dissipated as quickly as it grew A bit further north or south, it would have levelled Manzanillo or Vallarta and likely caused thousands of deaths. Chalk it up to climate change or whatever, but even old-timers pushing 100 claim they're recently seeing some weather phenomena for the first time.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Since it starts with a B it is the second one of the season so there was one before this one.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well yesterday morning I drank a Bud, smoked a Bud, went back to sleep and missed Hurricane Bud...LOL


----------

